# Late period, sore breast, 2 negative tests.



## David'smommy08 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new here! :
joy: Anyways, my period is usually about a 4-5 days late. I am going to post my cycle so you could see what I mean sorry it tmi lol. April got period on the first (yeah nice april fools joke







) lasted 3-4 days. May got period the 5th. June got period the 9th. Well it is now July 22 and still no period. So according to my cycle I should have gotten it on the 13 or 14. I now have sore, tender breast (about 2 days now) I had cramp like pain during the time I was suppost to get my period. Still no period and I have taken 2 pregnancy tests, both negative. With my son when I took pregnancy test they were positive 2 days after my missed period. I did have sickness with my son but not enought to were I was puking. I metion that because I don't feel sick. I am just wondering what I should do. Oh and I don't have medical so doctor office is out of the question. I have been working out for about 6 months and eating healthy for the past 3 months, could that be why no period. Oh and I quit smoking on the 15th this month could that be why I haven't gotten a period. I am so confused sigh.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

There can be tons of reasons for a cycle to be late- stress, lack of sleep, all kinds of things. However, since you do have other preg symptoms, I would take another preg test in a day or 2, preferably with your first pee of the AM (most hormones then). BTW- its not that your period is late every month, its that you have a regular 35 day cycle- that's perfectly normal, you most likely ovulate on day 20ish instead of 14 (but that's a guess, so don't use that as bc). We were taught that 28 days is normal- I think that myth was propigated by men, who don't have cycles.

Oh, also, if you are preg, and have those regular 35 day cycles, be sure to tell your OB or midwife you have longer cycles, becuase that will mean your duedate should be 5 days or so later than usual.


----------



## carolhagan (Oct 21, 2006)

Like the PP said, there are lots of reasons that your period can be delayed.

Quitting smoking, starting to eat better, and excercise could delay the onset of your period. If you don't start in a week, take another test!


----------



## David'smommy08 (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I am pregnant! Glad I quit smoking!!!


----------



## jkg (May 28, 2005)

: Congratulations mama! Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *David'smommy08* 
Well, I am pregnant! Glad I quit smoking!!!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Congratulations! Have a happy and healthy 9 months! And be sure to tell your care provider about the late positive and longer cycles, you don't want them to think your baby is a week late when you aren't.


----------



## cmoma (Aug 3, 2006)

: Congratulations







:


----------

